# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 7 )



## ripjack13

_*Which species of wood have you always wanted to work with but have not yet had the chance? And why?*



**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the duck too..._


----------



## Tclem

Pine and oak. Because I can't find any

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ripjack13

@Kevin ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tclem said:


> Pine and oak. Because I can't find any



Clown....

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Zircote, just because I think it is beautiful. But it is not easy to come by and when you do it is way out of my price range. I'm sure there are others but this one comes to mind first, I just always admired it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Chestnut.
It's a bit hard to find

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Bubinga and Koa come to mind immediately, but there are many exotic woods I admire and want to try out but haven't. That's one of the things I really like about WB is that I get to see all the cool things people do with wood I've never seen or worked with. The things I've built to sell (cutting boards mostly) I've only used domestic woods for fear of allergic reactions. I'm getting a lathe here pretty soon so I'll get to try new woods! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

Black Ironwood aka Leadwood from here in FL. Have never seen it. Giger Tree (cordia Sebestena) related to Zircote and Bocote but grows here in FL. Lignum Vitae that grew here in FL. Anyone see a pattern here. I do know someone who has a log of crazy curly Lignum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

too many types and not enough time nor money to try them all........

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson

I would like to make something out of koa(bigger than a pen) but I just can't justify the price, so I probably never will, unless I luck onto a great deal somehow...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Various hard-to-get rosewoods i.e. brazilian (_dalbergia nigra_). I have a small piece but not enough to do anything with. 
Huanghuali aka chinese rosewood (_dalbergia odorifera_)
True Burmese Teak (_tectona grandis)_
Brazilian ironwood aka pau ferro (_libidibia ferrea_)
Kauri
Cedar of Lebanon don't think it is rare but never worked it would like to give it a whiff & sniff
There's many more but those come to mind. 

One thing you guys should consider - ALL of those species were easy to get and cheap as dirt at one time except for 50K year old buried Kauri. There are still exotic species we can get relatively cheap and easy right now and you should stock up because their time is coming too. Some of them sooner than later. 

Pernambuco - the orange colored stuff is gorgeous and still available. I need to stock up on more of it while I can. Violin makers buy it for bows.
Rambutan can really be eye candy and only grows within about 10 degrees of the equator. 
Cocobolo - if you think it's expensive now wait a few more years - it went on CITES in 2013
Pretty much any ebony or rosewood that is still available you ought to buy now. There's dozens and dozens of species I could add to this _still available but get 'em while you can_ list. Try buying amboyna a decade from now. When you can get it today's prices will seem cheap.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Various hard-to-get rosewoods i.e. brazilian (_dalbergia nigra_). I have a small piece but not enough to do anything with.
> Huanghuali aka chinese rosewood (_dalbergia odorifera_)
> True Burmese Teak (_tectona grandis)_
> Brazilian ironwood aka pau ferro (_libidibia ferrea_)
> Kauri
> Cedar of Lebanon don't think it is rare but never worked it would like to give it a whiff & sniff
> There's many more but those come to mind.
> 
> One thing you guys should consider - ALL of those species were easy to get and cheap as dirt at one time except for 50K year old buried Kauri. There are still exotic species we can get relatively cheap and easy right now and you should stock up because their time is coming too. Some of them sooner than later.
> 
> Pernambuco - the orange colored stuff is gorgeous and still available. I need to stock up on more of it while I can. Violin makers buy it for bows.
> Rambutan can really be eye candy and only grows within about 10 degrees of the equator.
> Cocobolo - if you think it's expensive now wait a few more years - it went on CITES in 2013
> Pretty much any ebony or rosewood that is still available you ought to buy now. There's dozens and dozens of species I could add to this _still available but get 'em while you can_ list. Try buying amboyna a decade from now. When you can get it today's prices will seem cheap.



100 % agree on the fact the price will NOT being going down......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum

Don't know enough about the exotics to really know if I want to try them so I am going to stay local. I have milled a little beech for a friend, cut cords of it for firewood but have never used any for a woodworking project. I have often thought about milling out a couple logs for myself but just never got to it. I have a few smallish ones in my woods certainly big enough for turning stock so maybe this will give me a push I that direction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> Cedar of Lebanon don't think it is rare but never worked it would like to give it a whiff & sniff



I just got in a few pen blanks of it recently. Haven't turned one yet, but it sure does smell very nice. A nice cedar smell, a little different smell than ERC or Thuya, very pleasant smelling - if you like the smell of other cedars, you'll definitely like this one too. Planning to turn one soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Port orford cedar is another that has a very unique smell. i have a few pieces and have had them for 5 yrs. I picked them up a month ago and they still smell the same....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

There are some species I've never worked with, but would love to try sometime, if I'm ever able to obtain them:
True Lignum Vitae (and the burl too)
Brazilian Rosewood
Bois De Rose
Dogwood
Ringed Gidgee
Macadamia
Elm, especially the burl - it has such great color to it

There are also some species that I've worked with, but only in small pieces and would love to have larger pieces of sometime, especially for some flatwork projects or larger turnings:
Bubinga
African Blackwood
Pink Ivory
Chittum (Worked with the burl, but would like some boards of the straight grained stuff sometime!)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Mike1950 said:


> Port orford cedar is another that has a very unique smell. i have a few pieces and have had them for 5 yrs. I picked them up a month ago and they still smell the same....



I love working with cedar - the smell is just amazing. Now I think I need to find me a piece of Port Orford Cedar to make something with...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

POC has a hint of turpentine in the odor to me. It also smells a little spicey - it's a pretty complex smell compared to ERC but I like it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## sprucegum

Sprung said:


> There are some species I've never worked with, but would love to try sometime, if I'm ever able to obtain them:
> True Lignum Vitae (and the burl too)
> Brazilian Rosewood
> Bois De Rose
> Dogwood
> Ringed Gidgee
> Macadamia
> Elm, especially the burl - it has such great color to it
> 
> There are also some species that I've worked with, but only in small pieces and would love to have larger pieces of sometime, especially for some flatwork projects or larger turnings:
> Bubinga
> African Blackwood
> Pink Ivory
> Chittum (Worked with the burl, but would like some boards of the straight grained stuff sometime!)



If you happen to want to try plain old 4/4 elm keep watch I have a pile that I really need to do something with. It will be inexpensive

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950

sprucegum said:


> If you happen to want to try plain old 4/4 elm keep watch I have a pile that I really need to do something with. It will be inexpensive


 american elm?


----------



## Sprung

sprucegum said:


> If you happen to want to try plain old 4/4 elm keep watch I have a pile that I really need to do something with. It will be inexpensive



Thanks! I'll keep that in mind - I like the color and grain of it, especially red elm and when quartersawn, but even the flatsawn stuff looks nice. What species of elm do you have?

I know elm grows around here too, but I've yet to come across anyone selling any elm lumber.


----------



## Tony

sprucegum said:


> If you happen to want to try plain old 4/4 elm keep watch I have a pile that I really need to do something with. It will be inexpensive



Elm is relatively hard isn't it? I might be up for some as well, let me know please. Tony


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> Elm is relatively hard isn't it?



It varies greatly between species. American elm is not as hard as most other hardwoods it is around 830 janka compared to red oak at like 1300. Rock and cedar elm are about the same as red oak. For something you can relate to hickories/pecans are in the 1800-1900 range and bois 'd arc is 2400+

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I find that elm is actually kinda soft but very easy to work, sands nice, and it turns well. I have milled it flat sawn and it has some very nice grain and color. Siberian elm is very common around here, I think american elm is too and may be a little more on the brown side as far as color.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum

Sprung said:


> Thanks! I'll keep that in mind - I like the color and grain of it, especially red elm and when quartersawn, but even the flatsawn stuff looks nice. What species of elm do you have?
> 
> I know elm grows around here too, but I've yet to come across anyone selling any elm lumber.


American Elm it was a beautiful tree before the Dutch Elm got it 4 years ago. Over 24" on the stump which is bigger than most of them get now. I have one that died last year that may have a smallish log in it. I think the reason that it rarely comes up for sale is that it is because there are just not enough logs to bother with. When loggers encounter the odd tree with a saw log it gets shipped for pallet grade or pulpwood. The neighbors have a monstrous elm that has somehow been missed by the bugs, if it ever gets processed into lumber it will have to be on a swingblade mill or a big chainsaw mill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

There are huge siberian elms here in the city. Very red colored wood when freshly milled. Crotch figure can be very nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray

I'd like to try some bw ebony but I am scared to ruin a pricey piece. I love the black to white contrast

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

jmurray said:


> I'd like to try some bw ebony but I am scared to ruin a pricey piece. I love the black to white contrast



Ooooh - I forgot that one. I've been trying to keep my eye out for a primo B&W Ebony pen blank or two at an affordable price - but haven't seen any that I either like or isn't ridiculously priced.


----------



## duncsuss

Sprung said:


> a primo B&W Ebony pen blank or two at an affordable price - but haven't seen any that I either like or isn't ridiculously priced.


I may be able to help you out ... I got some from Cook Woods a while back, they had high MC when I got them but should be close to EMC now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## duncsuss

I have a ridiculous selection of pieces that I intend to use "one of these days" ... Carpathian elm burl, Philippine ebony burl, kingwood, Honduras mahogany, chittum burl, yellow cedar burl, the weird and wonderful stuff that Cliff put in his Christmas Tax Box ... so although I haven't yet worked with any of these, I've had lots of opportunity.

Stuff that's on my list (and which I don't have pieces of): thuya burl, briar burl, eucalyptus burl, mesquite ... and there's really no good reason why I haven't acquired pieces of these woods, I see them offered here on a regular basis.


----------



## Sprung

duncsuss said:


> I have a ridiculous selection of pieces that I intend to use "one of these days" ... Carpathian elm burl, Philippine ebony burl, kingwood, Honduras mahogany, chittum burl, yellow cedar burl, the weird and wonderful stuff that Cliff put in his Christmas Tax Box ... so although I haven't yet worked with any of these, I've had lots of opportunity.



Some nice stuff! I haven't turned Carpathian Elm Burl or Ebony Burl (never even seen pictures of it!) - and those should probably be on my list to try someday too! I should probably add Cocobolo Burl to my list too - forgot that one when I was making my previous list!



duncsuss said:


> I may be able to help you out ... I got some from Cook Woods a while back, they had high MC when I got them but should be close to EMC now





duncsuss said:


> Stuff that's on my list (and which I don't have pieces of): thuya burl, briar burl, eucalyptus burl, mesquite ... and there's really no good reason why I haven't acquired pieces of these woods, I see them offered here on a regular basis.



Duncan, we might need to work out a trade then! I have a couple blanks of Thuya Burl left of the 10 I purchased last year (need to hang on to one of them, but I can spare the other!) and have some Briar Burl too. I used to have some sappy Mesquite Burl, but that's all been used up now...


One of the things I like about turning pens is that it allows you to have a better chance of working with rare or expensive woods since you're using a smaller piece than you would to make just about anything else!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss

Sprung said:


> we might need to work out a trade then!


It'll be a couple of days before I can get pix of the pieces I have, but they aren't going anyplace -- we can work something out


----------



## Sprung

duncsuss said:


> It'll be a couple of days before I can get pix of the pieces I have, but they aren't going anyplace -- we can work something out



Sounds good - my pieces aren't going anywhere either - right nothing is even going for a spin on the lathe for another week or so! Whenever you're ready to work something out, just let me know!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

I am interested in working with as many species as possible. Ebony, ringed gidgee, elm, zircote, etc., etc., etc. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker

I almost thought this was a joke about the elm like tclems pine and oak quip. I burn it for firewood. Got about 4 cord right now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

hmmvbreaker said:


> I almost thought this was a joke about the elm like tclems pine and oak quip. I burn it for firewood. Got about 4 cord right now.



No really.... @Tclem loves pine....


----------



## CWS

hmmvbreaker said:


> I almost thought this was a joke about the elm like tclems pine and oak quip. I burn it for firewood. Got about 4 cord right now.


I like elm for fire wood when I can't get walnut

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Hill

My wants are simple. I like all the variety that's available in the country of "Texas ", lots of Native woods to turn. I'm still looking for some Texas Ebony and Ironwood big enough to turn.
Not saying that I won't use exotics-- just not actively looking to buy'em.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Many woods I have, and yet truly worked so few. Your lists are genuine. I have many mentioned but lack a fair amount of them as well. From one of the first posts I thought pine, yep how about "Bristlecone pine", "Foxtail pine"," Pinyon pine" "Sand pine", "Stone pine"," White bark pine" , "Jeffery pine", " Lodgepole pine", "Western mountain hemlock", etc. I'll stop there, since so very many Pine family members are on my list. The wife said I should be glad that I have had the chance to handle over 50 species in the pine family. She is likely right,... again....

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## CWS

CWS said:


> I like elm for fire wood when I can't get walnut

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

I turned pens for a couple of years, so there aren't too many that I haven't tried in small quantities. I'm kinda like Barry in that I'd like to get my hands on a big chunk of something that I've only seen on a small scale previously... Burly olive comes to mind along with a number of others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MEB02

David, 
As a fellow S. Texan I think I can help you out on TE. I have mixed bag of the stuff. Not sure how this goes to keep it on the up and up.


----------

